# Perspex Sheets for Herp Enclosure



## leverett13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey i am making a new enclosure for my darwin and was wondering the cheapest place to get perspex sheets from . I know Bunnings sell them but was wondering if there are any cheaper places.


----------



## JungleGuy (Dec 27, 2011)

Most glass places stock it but i found it on ebay last night which will probs be your cheapest bet but depends on sheets sizes and u'll have to cut it urself which isnt too bad.


----------



## damo77 (Dec 27, 2011)

Acrylic Sheets Richlands qld 4077

I was going to use Acrylic however the more i looked into it the less enthused i was. Ended up using glass and found a great supplier in Bundamba near Ipswich. JP Glass and aluminium. Speak to John.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 27, 2011)

I've bought from this bloke, great prices:

372 ACRYLIC Online Store items - Get great deals on Acrylic Tube, ACRYLIC PERSPEX SHEET items on eBay Stores!


----------



## JungleGuy (Dec 27, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> I've bought from this bloke, great prices:
> 
> 372 ACRYLIC Online Store items - Get great deals on Acrylic Tube, ACRYLIC PERSPEX SHEET items on eBay Stores!


Yeah, this is the one i was referring to.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are going with Perspex make sure it is thick enough as it can be a bit flexible if too thin and the snake can push there way out if you have a double sliding track ,also if you use for lizards they scratch the $&@? Out of it , have found out the hard way that glass is the way to go and wouldn't use anything else now


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 28, 2011)

Perspex is never the best option for the reasons stated above. Too flexible, scratches easily, attracts dust electrostatically, and absorbs moisture on the most humid side.

Jamie


----------



## -Peter (Dec 28, 2011)

Its pluses are, it has a higher tensile strength, is lighter, can be cut and drilled with normal home handyman tools, can be shaped with heat gun and flame, edgeds polished by hand, the moisture absorbtion is less tham 0.5% and is free(for me). Static is only a problem when working with it. There are specific anti-static cleaners available and it attracts no more dust than other surfaces in everyday situations, ie: just sitting there.
Given the same access to both clear acrylic sheet or glass I would take glass though.


----------



## leverett13 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha thanks guys. You have given me alot to think about. If i were to go with glass. Where would be the best place to start looking?


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 29, 2011)

Gatton Glass


----------



## Mitchells (Jan 11, 2012)

I was wondering this too for my first build had a but because the material had to be roughly 1000 x 350 (2x) bunnings was far too expensive so i called two glaziers. first one said $60 for both pieces of glass and then i called another and they said $70 so i told previous quote and haggled to $50 cash. and I much prefer the crystal clear look of glass over the easy-ness of perspex


----------

